# which MMA Fighter are you



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*which MMA Fighter are you*

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=16398762694920282468

*Ricardo Arona*


You scored 37% Sprawl n Brawl, 46% Lock n Choke, 54% Ground n Pound, and 41% Lay n Pray! 
The good thing is: You are a successful decision fighter. Your groundgame is very good, you have good submissions and ground control. The bad thing is: Your fights are boring like hell. Although you have the skills so submit or knock somebody out on the ground you prefer to play safe and stay in the guard


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Mass Municiple Association?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Fedor Emalianenko

You scored 37% Sprawl n Brawl, 46% Lock n Choke, 58% Ground n Pound, and 25% Lay n Pray! You are The Last Russion Emperor... your submissions are excellent and so is you striking, especially your Ground'n'Pound... nobody would like to have you in his guard because he would just die. 



You scored higher than 99% on Sprawl n BrawlYou scored higher than 99% on Lock n ChokeYou scored higher than 99% on Ground n PoundYou scored higher than 99% on Lay n Pray


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

*Royce Gracie*
You seem to be very skilled on the ground, but tend to use the standard gracie strategy... which is waiting in the guard until your opponent is tired and then set him up for a submission.

On some of those questions I began to wonder what kind of "fight" this actually was..............


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hidehiko Yoshida*
You scored 44% Sprawl n Brawl, 50% Lock n Choke, 33% Ground n Pound, and 25% Lay n Pray! You fight like Yoshida. You are good on the ground, but also like to brawl it out with people as well. You are active both standing up and on the ground, which is good.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

*Royce Gracie
*You scored 27% Sprawl n Brawl, 75% Lock n Choke, 45% Ground n Pound, and 45% Lay n Pray!

Nothing better than hyper-extending someone's arm into excruciating pain...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Mirko Filipovic*
You scored 48% Sprawl n Brawl, 17% Lock n Choke, 25% Ground n Pound, and 33% Lay n Pray! You are Cro-Cop, the Croation Sensation. Nobody can beat you standing up because your Kickboxing skills are just too good. If anybody tries to take it to the ground you just avoid the takedown as if it was nothing. On the ground your first goal is either to nullify your opponent or stand up again, so you can fully use your advantage in striking


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

You are much like Sakuraba. Skilled in many traits you are able to pound away at your opponent as well as to submit him. Your gameplant is pretty flexible, which can surprise your opponent. This test has detected no characteristic in your style that stands out, so you are most likely to be cross training in stand-up and grappling. Also you have a good aggressivity.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I thought I would be the Croation sensation, but we all know who is the best "Fedor Emalianenko".







=D>

*Mirko Filipovic*
You scored 62% Sprawl n Brawl, 39% Lock n Choke, 37% Ground n Pound, and 33% Lay n Pray!

















You are Cro-Cop, the Croation Sensation. Nobody can beat you standing up because your Kickboxing skills are just too good. If anybody tries to take it to the ground you just avoid the takedown as if it was nothing. On the ground your first goal is either to nullify your opponent or stand up again, so you can fully use your advantage in striking.


----------

